# Heres my leopard geckos



## kyguylal (Jan 16, 2008)

One is a super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy. The others a normal. The SHTCTB is in a 15 gallon tank and the others in a 20 long. Tiles as substrate.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice coloration on the first one! I was going to get one but it was to much work when i found out about the powder and stuff. So i get myself a crested gecko!!! Which i love him to death!!


----------



## kyguylal (Jan 17, 2008)

cresteds are great. They still need some powder on the food though. Like some calcium D3 to prevent MBD.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 17, 2008)

With mine i feed him the occasional banana for some balance and vitamins. Your saying crested geckos still need calcium powder? Could i feed him milk or somthing haha?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2008)

I am stunned when I see the colors they have!


----------



## Guest_kyguylal_* (Jan 19, 2008)

robo mantis said:


> With mine i feed him the occasional banana for some balance and vitamins. Your saying crested geckos still need calcium powder? Could i feed him milk or somthing haha?


You can also use CGD. CGD. Plus the occasonal cricket or silk worm once and a while. Repticzone.com has some good reptile people


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll try it


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have some leucistics and tangerines and hypos and normal/designers. I love these guys.


----------

